# CPU & Mobo selection dilemma



## newboss (Apr 26, 2011)

i am planning to buy a CPU / Mobo Combo @ 15K 
i am very much confuse what to choose. 

i5 2500        or      x6 (1090T/1100T) 

my requirement mainly general purpose programing/video HD etc.. but 'No' to hi-fi gaming(just once in while gamer). and i don't want to add Graphics card/GPU now. i could add it in future (2 years).

Please suggest best performance / suitable CPU.

Exports opinion welcomed. thanks in advanced.


----------



## manujohn (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope you wont overclock..
Intel core i5 2400 @ 9.4k 
Intel core i5 2500 @ 10.25k
Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 / 
Intel DH67-BL-B3 / 
MSI H67-MA-E35 @ 5.5k

I would suggest you to go with i5 instead of Phenom X6..


----------



## newboss (Apr 27, 2011)

ya i am not going to overclock . . thanks . . which processor is better i5 2400 or i5 2500 ? 




manujohn said:


> Hope you wont overclock..
> Intel core i5 2400 @ 9.4k
> Intel core i5 2500 @ 10.25k
> Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 /
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ higher the number, faster is the processor. i5 2500.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

get the i5 2500 along with the gigabyte h67 mbo


----------



## dd_naik (May 3, 2011)

Is there any significant difference between gigabyte h67 and Intel DH67-BL-B3 performance-wise?
Gigabyte offers just VGA port along with dvi and hdmi whereas intel provides nly dvi n hdmi.
any reason y I shud pick Gigabyte h67 over Intel DH67?
Cuz i prefer Intel over Gigabyte
No Offence, just askin!


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2011)

IF you are planning to use the Onboard graphics of the motherboard, then get a mobo with HDMI/DVI output. Also check if your monitor is having any of these two ports.
But if you are planning to use a dedicated Gfx card then go for mobo which is cheaper.


----------



## saswat23 (May 3, 2011)

which monitor do you have..????
If ur monitor has a VGA output only then go for Gigabyte else intel is ultimate choice as it has 4RAM slots.


----------



## dd_naik (May 3, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> which monitor do you have..????
> If ur monitor has a VGA output only then go for Gigabyte else intel is ultimate choice as it has 4RAM slots.



Even Gigabyte H67 Rev 1.0 has four ram slots, Rev 1.1 has only 2RAM slots.
M gonna rely on the onboard graphics since budget is less and tight
Latr will add SLI Cards
Don't know much about OCing Intel H67 but 'm sure you guys and li'l google research will help me out ^^
As for Gigabyte or Intel, I always supported Intel
Just wanted to know other's opinion



Cilus said:


> IF you are planning to use the Onboard graphics of the motherboard, then get a mobo with HDMI/DVI output. Also check if your monitor is having any of these two ports.
> But if you are planning to use a dedicated Gfx card then go for mobo which is cheaper.



@Cilus Thanx
For nw have to rely on onboard graphics
will add GPU latr
Wanted to Make the foundation "future-ready/Future-Proof" in a tight budget so sacrificed GPU for nw


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

^^ buddy are you planning for multi gpu ( 2x or more gfx card ) setup - then ditch the idea of a H67 mobo instead get a P67 mobo though as P67 don't has onboard gfx you need to busy a cheap gfx card as of now to use with it anyway.

H67 won't let you oc and i5 can't be oced with a H67 mobo anyway. If you want to OC then get core i5 2500k+P67 mobo.


----------



## dd_naik (May 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ buddy are you planning for multi gpu ( 2x or more gfx card ) setup - then ditch the idea of a H67 mobo instead get a P67 mobo though as P67 don't has onboard gfx you need to busy a cheap gfx card as of now to use with it anyway.
> 
> H67 won't let you oc and i5 can't be oced with a H67 mobo anyway. If you want to OC then get core i5 2500k+P67 mobo.



S. My Planning on Multi-Gpu Latr.Was expecting to get some onboard graphics.
I'm doing my RnD on it
Plz suggest ne1 good one frm the following b4 I final my quotation
Biostar TP67B+/TP67XE
Gigabyte P67A-UD4/UD5/UD7
MSI P67A-GD53/GD55/GD65/GD80

A serious Dilemma now
P67 doesn't even have a single VGA port but is the Mean-Overclocking Board
H67 has integrated graphics with all Ports but can't OC it.
Guess gotta settle with P67 and a cheapo-namesake gpu.


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

look for Z68 boards then..
U can OC as well use the on-die graphics too.


----------



## dd_naik (May 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> look for Z68 boards then..
> U can OC as well use the on-die graphics too.



I'll have to wait long for that
Z68 Mobo's are cming in this may month so prices are expected to be high as well.It'll obviously be more costly as it has overclocking and integrated gpu and new technology.
P67 feels okay to me for now

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
Even a P67-UD7
 for now won't fit my budget


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

What's ur budget BTW..??? And how muchh do you currently have..???


----------



## dd_naik (May 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What's ur budget BTW..??? And how muchh do you currently have..???



Budget is 30k(Rs.30,000), further extension hardly possible for now.
And what do u mean by how much do you have now?


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

^^ get Asus P8P67 Pro mobo - it's around ~11.5K
Get core i7 2600K @ ~16.5K

Now you have additional 2k with which you can get a gfx card as a temporary solution untill you get 2 powerful cards for SLI.

get a HD5570 @ ~3.7k - by extending the budget a little bit.

BTW, can you tell me the price of Biostar TP67B+/TP67XE mentioned on post no. 11 and where it's available ?


----------

